# Annual MOS Palm Sunday Show!



## tomkalina (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a note to let you know the Michigan Orchid Society is having it's annual Palm Sunday Show the weekend of April 4, 2009, at the Michigan State University Education Center in Troy, Michigan. This is one of the premier orchid shows in the Great Lakes region, and a "must see" for slipper orchid afficianados. Once again, (I think it's our fourteenth year), Fox Valley Orchids, Ltd. will have an exhibit and sales table for your viewing/browsing pleasure. Looking forward to seeing all you slippertalkers there! 

Best Regards, Tom


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think I can make it this year, Tom. My husband's parents are celebrating their 70th wedding anniversary, and lots of family will be here. But I hope you do well!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 25, 2009)

We'll miss you, Dot. There aren't many issues that trump slipper orchid enthusiasm, but family is certainly one of them and a seventieth wedding anniversary, especially so. Hope we get to see you at the Chicagoland Orchidfest in September.

Best Regards, Tom


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

70th wedding anniversary!? What's that, the 45 caliber anniversary!? :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 25, 2009)

dude! you always confuse me with this.
i'm in the mos, but the massachusetts orchid society...
good luck with the show!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2009)

tomkalina said:


> We'll miss you, Dot. There aren't many issues that trump slipper orchid enthusiasm, but family is certainly one of them and a seventieth wedding anniversary, especially so. Hope we get to see you at the Chicagoland Orchidfest in September.
> 
> Best Regards, Tom


Well Tom, I had my weekends mixed up. You may see me after all, poor thing!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 26, 2009)

No need to applogize Dot; your one of the people that makes the Troy show experience enjoyable for us, and I'm glad you're planning to attend. 

Best, Tom


----------

